# Biotene Veterinarian Drinking Water Additive??



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

I was looking around the net to care for my dog's teeth... He's only 18 months but i figured maintenance is easier than repairing so i should start taking care of his teeth. So I came across 'Biotene' that seem to have great reviews everywhere so i figured I'll ask if anyone has used it before...

here's the link to it:

Amazon.com: Biotene Veterinarian Drinking Water Additive (4 fl oz): Pet Supplies


(I never took care of my teeth, im 24 and never been to dentist lol and now im starting to get teeth pain.... dentist visit soon  )


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had great results with PetzLife Oral Care Gel. At first glance it may sound pricey but it's a heck of alot cheaper than a dental cleaning. I have one that will not touch raw and his teeth were starting to show it. This stuff worked great. When I started I used it everyday for 2-3 weeks and saw great improvement. I now use it on him 2-3x a week as maintenance.

http://www.petzlife.com/


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We started using it on Joey a few weeks ago. We hope it works since it's hard to brush his teeth. I use a squirt each time I fill up his water bowl. He seems to tolerate it ok.

He's 6 years old, and we've only had him since August. The vet said back in August his teeth were ok. We'll know more when we take him again in February.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Another thing to add to your list of helpful tools...carrots. I like the huge ones. Most pups will chew on anything so they take carrots pretty well. Apples are good too. My dentist tells me apples are great for human teeth. Core the apples. Somebody told me the seeds are not good for us.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Marnie said:


> Core the apples. Somebody told me the seeds are not good for us.


Appleseeds contain arsenic.


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!

Marnie, The first time i gave Ice a carrot he LOVED it! so i gave it to him again the next time he just chewed a little bit, lefts all the crumbs on the floor and walked away, the third time he barely chewed it... had no interest in it. i dont know why!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey loves carrots and apples. I know carrots don't have a lot of calories, but what about apples?


----------

